
Ask HN: What's next after ransomware - eyer2016
In the security space, it looks like these things come and go in batches. Rootkits were the rage a few years back, APT was on top not so long ago and these days, it&#x27;s ransomware.<p>What&#x27;s going to be it tomorrow? IoT threats?
======
Raed667
This would be an interesting AI exercise:

Train a model that gets personal IoT data (wearable sensors, lights activity,
toaster, fridge, etc..) to automatically detect personalized "shameful"
behavior (infidelity, etc) that can be extorted against bitcoin.

------
joeclark77
Pizzaware. Order a large Hawaiian pizza and a 2-liter diet coke delivered to
the following address, and we'll unlock your computer.

~~~
cesarbs
I suspect that pizza would be delivered by a police car :)

~~~
joeclark77
I bet there's a way to make it work though. Somebody amongst HN's readers has
got to have an ingenious work-around.

